# Newbie to this forum...



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

Got my 2002 4.2 last month... Here are some pics:








































Only a few things wrong with it when I got it, but they're fixed now.
Saving money for new rims, but till then she'll be stock for a while... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Trip1eBlack at 4:24 PM 10/12/2007_


_Modified by Trip1eBlack at 4:26 PM 10/12/2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Newbie to this forum... (Trip1eBlack)*

nice lookin 4.2
personally, i wouldnt touch the wheels, and use that $$ for someone else.








Brad


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Newbie to this forum... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_nice lookin 4.2
personally, i wouldnt touch the wheels, and use that $$ for someone else.








Brad

A lot of people have told me that... We'll see though. I want something with a lip, but what I want is kinda pricey. 
Only time will tell though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Trip1eBlack at 4:37 PM 10/12/2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to this forum... (Trip1eBlack)*

I wish I could get (read: afford) a 4.2...
I love the wheels myself, but they are a little bit small for this big Audi. I was going to suggest that you'd keep them for winter wheels, but I also noticed that you are in Cali...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Newbie to this forum... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_but I also noticed that you are in Cali...









it *occasionally* snows in CA


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Newbie to this forum... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
it *occasionally* snows in CA









Of course, up in the mountains, but not in the Bay area!


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Newbie to this forum... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I wish I could get (read: afford) a 4.2...
I love the wheels myself, but they are a little bit small for this big Audi. I was going to suggest that you'd keep them for winter wheels, but I also noticed that you are in Cali...









This car was pretty much a steal man... I only paid 13K for it believe it or not. When I got it, it had 98,500 miles... Now it's got 101k, but there isn't anything wrong with it. Was just driven A LOT in the past 5 years. Everything that needed to be done was already done (timing belt... etc) a month prior to me buying it. I hardly drive it since I take the train into the city everyday so I can keep the miles off of it... For a while anyway.








As for a wheel... Not sure what size I should go with. I was thinkin 18 x 8.5 all around and have some lipage going on too.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

oh dude! i saw this car on CL a little while back and was trying to see the trunk spoiler better, but the lighting isn't so good.
if you wanna go with some sweet wheels... i could totally hook you up with some 19x8.5 BBS CH's. they have some light curb rash and i'm going to have them refinished... and i could have them done in black







that would be siiiiick. (then do the black trim option on all the chrome... then tint the windows.. then smoked tails and side repeaters.. and blacked out headlight!!








welcome btw!
my 01' has 160k on it










_Modified by derracuda at 10:49 PM 10/14/2007_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_i could have them done in black







that would be siiiiick. (then do the black trim option on all the chrome... then tint the windows.. then smoked tails and side repeaters.. and blacked out headlight!!









_Modified by derracuda at 10:49 PM 10/14/2007_

Are you like a black fanatic or something?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

black trim = sexy


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!* »_
Are you like a black fanatic or something?









Once you go black...


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_oh dude! i saw this car on CL a little while back and was trying to see the trunk spoiler better, but the lighting isn't so good.
if you wanna go with some sweet wheels... i could totally hook you up with some 19x8.5 BBS CH's. they have some light curb rash and i'm going to have them refinished... and i could have them done in black







that would be siiiiick. (then do the black trim option on all the chrome... then tint the windows.. then smoked tails and side repeaters.. and blacked out headlight!!








welcome btw!
my 01' has 160k on it









_Modified by derracuda at 10:49 PM 10/14/2007_

The spoiler is pretty sweet man right along w/ the suspension. Whoever had this car before me had to know what they were doing. The car rides like it's at normal ride height w/ out any noise at all. 
As for rims, I'm debating going 19 or not. I don't want to jeopardize the ride of the car too much. 18 x 8.5 would be fine with me just as long as it has some sort of lip. We'll see though. I'm fuggin BROKE!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

cool, just lemme know


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Trip1eBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trip1eBlack* »_
Once you go black...









I've heard that before...


----------



## Trip1eBlack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

My question is... Who's got photoshop skills in here?


----------

